# exo terra replacement lids



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

why don't exo terra sell the old style terrarium lids!? :censor:


they now sell the new ones but not the old, how can you justify buying brand new tanks when you have several old ones?


does anyone know how to make their own replacements?

it makes me so annoyed i may not buy any exo terra terrariums in future :rant2:


----------

